# Rnn14 Pulsar Gti-r Pistons



## chuckie500 (Dec 10, 2004)

does anyone know where i can obtain a set of Pulsar Gtir pistons. or the part numbers, or what will work, i am interested in drop in's or any crossovers thanks.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

http://www.jgycustoms.com/

these guys could probably help you find some GTi-R pistons


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

Just hit up Brian at www.courtesyparts.com he can get them for ya. Greg V can to at Mossy Nissan. Ya need part#A2010-54C00-01 or 02 depending on the grade ya need.


----------

